# Solved: Hurry! My Mac reset itself!!



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

My mac [email protected] reset itself and lost quite a few of my settings, documents, preferences, email account information and programs. Is there any way to retrieve those things? It was fine when I shut it down this morning and then suddenly this evening I turned it on to find half of my stuff missing and the rest of it changed, disorganized, and just generally not how I left it.

I really need a paper that I had just finished typing up this morning so that I can turn it in by midnight--if there's anyway to recover it, I need to know ASAP!!

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Try looking under **Users and make sure you didn't accidentally rename your account.*

Did anyone have access to the computer? Did you install any programs? Change any crazy settings? Enable FileVault?

Go into Finder and look at how much space is free, is that about the same as a few days before (if you can remember)? Also try checking your Trash.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't know what file vault is, no one accesses my "Bob" but me, and I don't know how I would have accidentally renamed my account--not even sure how to change it.

BTW, it turns out all of my files _are_ still there, they just are "stashed", and I finally got the one I needed open, but I'm not sure how to access my settings and stuff to get them all back (I'm not wanting to redo all of my stuff on my computer).


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

What files are stashed where?


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

It's like there's another file inside of my user account with a slightly different name and it appears to have all of my files stashed in it. I'm not sure what happened, but that appears to be where everything is--I just don't know how to access most of it.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

So does anyone know how to get my stuff all restored on my computer like it's supposed to be? Like I said, the stuff appears to be there--it's just in a file instead of my user account. I've been using a different computer so as to not mess anything up, but I really need to access "my" account again because I have some web pages saved on there that I'm not sure how to access from their current location (and I don't remember their names/addresses either). Thanks guys!


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

I called Apple and got this fixed. Thanks anyway!


----------

